# How do I prevent Wheel Weight marks in 1LT rims?



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

carbon02 said:


> I just got rid of the factory Firestones at 57,000 miles. The shop used what appears to be coated balance points on the outside of the tire. I realize I only have a 1LT standard rim, but I'm picky and these left marks.
> 
> I asked about using sticky weights on the inside, instead of on the outside of the rim, and he mentioned they often fall off, and cause uneven wear. Often you won't feel it, but as the tire ages you'll see wear.
> 
> ...


My 1LT wheels only ever had sticky weights inside, shops never even tried to put regular outer edge ones on. Just request sticky weights, they have them and use them all the time, tell them you understand they may fall off, but that you'd like them anyways (next time you go in, to prevent more marks).


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

$80 for me to balance my ltz rims, I thought it was worth it and I'm the guy washes the car every Friday snowing or raining or not, so I understand your concern. I wouldn't want any of those on my car at all if you really don't want to balance the rims then I believe Anthonysmith93 is right, just request it and to keep you as a customer he'll have to hear out your request 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The stick on type work just fine as long as the rim surface is cleaned and prepared.
Although the weights don't start the corrosion process, the fact that they nick the clearcoat off the rim is the real culprit.
Once nicked, the weight holds debris and corrosives against the, now raw, aluminum.

True, btw, the weights are no longer lead.....they are zinc and to get the same results more are required.
However, the clip part of the weight is still steel....coated...but its coating chips off on the rim side when installed. Now there is a ferrous metal (the weight clip) against a non-ferrous rim (aluminum). The reaction that occurs is you seeing electrolysis taking place.

IMO, have them rebalanced with stick ons. Then, plan on touching up the clearcoat to stop corrosion from forming at the chips that were made during the weight install.

Rob


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Definitely go with stick-ons. As mentioned above, as long as they clean the surface (if they don't, they're doing it wrong), they will not fall off.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks guys for the input. The next balance will be with adhesive weights for the outside edge. While I inspected and lightly cleaned the rims last night after the install, I didn't get a bucket and scrub them. 

I was more interested in getting them up in air pressure. 34 psi with compressed air from an indoor heated garage shop, is too soft. 

Especially when the air temperature outside is 50F lower than what's in the shops air compressor receiver.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

My ctd has stick on, had a flat yesterday at Costco which is kinda weird, they fixed and got me back on the road.

recently bought a set of old Dodge Ram 2500 wheels, inside of wheels had lots of brake dust and dirt, they cleaned up pretty well with soapy warm water and a sponge/scrotch bride thingy, probably a good idea to keep debris off the inner part of the wheels as well. Corrosion on aluminum just sucks


----------



## Steelmesh (Jan 16, 2016)

IndyDiesel said:


> My ctd has stick on, had a flat yesterday at Costco which is kinda weird, they fixed and got me back on the road.
> 
> recently bought a set of old Dodge Ram 2500 wheels, inside of wheels had lots of brake dust and dirt, they cleaned up pretty well with soapy warm water and a sponge/scrotch bride thingy, probably a good idea to keep debris off the inner part of the wheels as well. Corrosion on aluminum just sucks


We all like Aluminum corrosion, it's the next hardest naturally occurring thing behind diamond


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

IndyDiesel said:


> Corrosion on aluminum just sucks


Sure does. Especially galvanic corrosion, like that between steel and aluminum.

My '81 has factory N90s aluminum 15x7s, and I don't think those were ever clear-coated, so there's definitely pitting from 35 years of exposure.


----------

